# Buddy's trip to Norfolk



## DONNA

Its offical cockapoo's are taking over the world !!! Our first day in Norfolk and we see at least 8-10 cockapoo's just down one street in Wells -next -the -sea.
Mind you they all thought Buddy was a labradoodle !! i must say though he is twice as big as all the cockapoo's we saw.

Anyway heres some photos of his trip and of the day at the beach with Pixie and Buffy ....enjoy x



















Buddy got himself a girlfriend!!!


















Think this is Buffy ? they are so a like i cant tell one from the other









Pixie


----------



## Nadhak

Donna - they are fantastic photos - Pixie and Buffy are gorgeous too x You look to have had a fantastic time!


----------



## DONNA

We did thanks even though weather not great (we missed you thoughxx)


----------



## francesjl

Lovely photos.
Looks like you got some good weather !
Is that Blakeney ?


----------



## DONNA

Yes some are Blakeney and some are at Holkham beach


----------



## csb

Great photo's Donna, what gorgeous poo's !!!


----------



## emmelg

Wow how alike are they, they are all beautiful poos xx

They look like they had so much fun xx


----------



## Janev1000

Fab pics! Loving all the choccie poos! We went there two years in a row. Fantastic place and Holkham is amazing - the sort of beach that makes you want to get a dog! x


----------



## Stela12

Beautiful pictures! Love the first one and Buddy's coat!


----------



## lilaclynda

oh my goodness i cant believe it we were at holt the week of the 19th may and we went to Wells next the sea and Holkham ,fab pictures shame we didnt see you x


----------



## mariag

Thought I recognised the locations, my Mum lives near Holt so we quite often go up to Norfolk


----------



## JoJo

lovely photos Donna .. what a fab break


----------



## anndante

Lovely pics.We were in Wells, Holkham and Blakeney two weeks ago! And other places in Norfolk for two weeks. Saw quite a few cockapoos on our travels round. Holkham beach is amazing! Miles of beach with just us on it. Took Polly on a boat trip to see the seals at Blakeney Point so she's now a sea dog!  Stayed in Wells next the sea for second week but in Winterton on Sea for the first, which is so dog friendly it was wonderful! And another huge beach with hardly anyone on it.


----------



## Ali79

Great photos Donna - haven't seen Pixie since the All About Dogs day last year and can't believe how much she has changed. Wells is a lovely place and we often go there for a day trip as not too far


----------



## pixie

Thanks Donna for taking such fab photos of another fantastic day meeting up! They do all look so alike in the photos, we were so lucky with the weather when we ate our picnic in sand dunes overlooking panoramic views of Holkham beach..... Stunning! We go to this beach many times a year and Im always blown away by how wow it is....perfect for dog walking and kid walking too! Still amazed Leo didn't moan once, Buddy is such fun and Your kids are so lovely too! .... Roll on next time . Bex x


----------



## DONNA

Yep we were so lucky with the weather that day (lots of sunburnt faces)
Cant wait to return !

Someone should organize a cockapoo meet at holkham beach ,now that would be a great day out!


----------



## anndante

DONNA said:


> Yep we were so lucky with the weather that day (lots of sunburnt faces)
> Cant wait to return !
> 
> Someone should organize a cockapoo meet at holkham beach ,now that would be a great day out!


Oh wish I lived nearer. That would be great!!


----------



## pixie

Ali79 said:


> Great photos Donna - haven't seen Pixie since the All About Dogs day last year and can't believe how much she has changed. Wells is a lovely place and we often go there for a day trip as not too far


Hi Ali! Yes it's been a long time and PIxie is a big girl now! Hope all is well with you and Beau,we didn't get to meet up did we,maybe next time Donna & co are down us Norfolk/ Suffolk and anybody else should make a proper meet up that would be great like DOnna suggested. X


----------



## dave the dog

Great pictures - with VERY photogenic subjects! The poo's are just beautiful and Norfolk looks lovely.

Meg and Benji x


----------



## Dudley C

*Buddy*

Buddy is beautiful and I hope Dudley will grow to look the same. He's still only 15 weeks so developing his good looks.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Great pics Donna, looks like a fab beach. 

Haven't seen pictures of Pixie and Buffy since they were wee puppies, they look amazing Becky.


----------



## janj

lovely dogs we will have to put that on our list of places to go when we get our poo!


----------



## Nadhak

I am up for a meet at HOLKHAM beach - bring it on!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Nadine, set up a meet! I'd go. Love the beach and would make the effort .


----------



## mariag

It is a fabulous beach.

I've been to Norfolk every year since I was born. We used to stay at Sheringham for our holidays & then my parents retired near Holt


----------



## Ali79

pixie said:


> Hi Ali! Yes it's been a long time and PIxie is a big girl now! Hope all is well with you and Beau,we didn't get to meet up did we,maybe next time Donna & co are down us Norfolk/ Suffolk and anybody else should make a proper meet up that would be great like DOnna suggested. X


Hi Becky - I can't believe it has been so long and Pixie is just gorgeous. We are ok thank you and Beau is doing well with her recovery from meningitis. We would love to meet up so if someone (hint hint Nadine or Donna) would like to arrange a meet we will be there. Look forward to seeing you in the near future and hopefully at the All About Dogs Day in August  x


----------



## wilfiboy

Great photos Donna, what a great catch up ... they all look fabulous, growing up beautifully, you look like you had a greta time x x


----------

